# Tint Enforcement Opinion



## 2011CVPI (Jun 22, 2016)

I am new here but that's no excuse for my ignorance. So this is really just to bust my curiosity and your opinion on this matter. I know it will be different for everyone again it's just to hear a police officer's opinion.
First off I know the legal limit is 35% on all Windows except windshield only a 35% AS1 Line or 6" stripe is allowed from the top.
With that out of the way when it comes to window tint if you see a car with illegal Tint in the back but legal tints on the front with the driver clearly visible would you pull them over immediately and cite them for their illegal back tint or would you take your time to study/investigate the driver and try to see if they look suspicious, check their plates etc.

I know I'll probably get flamed for this but I expect it. My car has 35% (Shop put 45% due to factory tint and said a tint meter should read around the legal limit) so my front windows look lighter than the legal in other words you can see pretty much through on a sunny day. My back windows... are illegal 20% dark. I've had it for a few months now and have not been bothered for it. I've driven by many officers and they seem to never even look my way BUT when I do get stopped for it (which will happen one day) I will NOT argue with the officer or plead ignorance (like most do with tint) I will accept the citation and put the tint to the legal limit. My reason for dark back tint is irrelevant (and dumb).


----------

